# Is the Fuji Team a good Choice?



## BackRoadsBiker (May 7, 2007)

I am looking to upgrade from a 2001 Giant Cadex CFR 3. My LBS has the Fuji team for $1600. Is this a good bike and a good price? Thanks


----------



## ironviet (May 18, 2007)

From test riding it, I think it is a great value bike. It is very responsive, light, fast, and the components are pretty good. Plus you get a full carbon bike for a bargain price. I was looking at a Fuji Team bike early this week but ended up at a shop in Delaware that gave me a price of $1500 for a Fuji Team Pro. I went to many shops in my area Philly, south Jersey, and Delaware looking for the Fuji Team and a Philly store had the it for $1250 and the Jersey $1400 both were in stock in 54" size. The one I purchased it from had to order it from Fuji in California and were still able to give me a good deal. If your local shops can't help you, I would be glad to help you obtain one in my area.


----------



## ayvecs (Apr 29, 2007)

ironviet said:


> From test riding it, I think it is a great value bike. It is very responsive, light, fast, and the components are pretty good. Plus you get a full carbon bike for a bargain price. I was looking at a Fuji Team bike early this week but ended up at a shop in Delaware that gave me a price of $1500 for a Fuji Team Pro. I went to many shops in my area Philly, south Jersey, and Delaware looking for the Fuji Team and a Philly store had the it for $1250 and the Jersey $1400 both were in stock in 54" size. The one I purchased it from had to order it from Fuji in California and were still able to give me a good deal. If your local shops can't help you, I would be glad to help you obtain one in my area.


just want to say congratulations for getting a good deal on your fuji bike. i am also thinking about seeing if i can find a good deal on the fuji bike and live in the south jersey area. by the way, the fuji team pro that you purchased, is it an 06 or 07, i am assuming it is an 06, but even then, that is still one hell of a deal.

my local lbs was selling an 05 team pro for 1299, but at the time i passed on it. another lbs which is like 35 minutes away from me in cherry hill, nj was selling an 06 fuji team for 1300, and probably may still be selling it, i have not been back there for a couple weeks.

i guess the real question i am asking you is that i always here people say go to your local bike shop, but you went all around the philly area in order to get the bike you were looking for? i always read on this board buy from a good shop because that will be the shop for where you will be getting your service from, but you did your own thing which i admire. 

just curious to know where you were able to get your good deal for your fuji bike from and how you like it and if you have any recommendations on where i can go? looking to spend around $1500 for a bike since this will be my first bike in a long time. even though i live in jersey and can good deal within a somewhat close distance than i will.


----------



## ironviet (May 18, 2007)

Yes the bike is an 06. 
What size are you looking for? D&Q in Cherry Hill or that area has one left. 

As far as people recommending that you go to your LBS, I think that it is just an opinion. To me, it is my money and I will spend as I wish. Why would I have the incentive to purchase at my LBS? So that they would care for my bike better? That's BS, if a LBS won't care for my bike if I didn't buy from them then I don't think they are that good in the first place. If they won't service it then they are losing out on pure labor intensive fees. Anyways for me if I got along well with my LBS, I could justify paying $50 dollars more but nothing more than that. If building rapport with your LBS is important, than give them a chance to price match your best deal. 
In essence if you don't mind going to Starbucks, Walmart, or buying Microsoft products instead of the mom and pop shop then you'll be fine. 

I bought my bike at Dunbury's in Wilmington, De. on Philadelphia Pike.


----------



## ayvecs (Apr 29, 2007)

ironviet,

thanks for the information which happens to be somewhat enlightening for me. i guess the only thing which should really matter is that you get a good deal on a bike. yes, the shop i was referring to that had the 06 team pro was d&q in cherry hill, nj for which the bike did ride real well. i had test rode that bike an an 06 fuji roubaix sl. since i am 5'10" and have not been professionally fitted am looking for a size 54 or 56.

i do understand what you mean in terms of if it is a good bike shop that is local it really shouldn't matter whether or not you bought your bike from them and am looking for service. i just figured that since most bicycle shops offer at least one year free tune ups it would have been worthwhile to buy locally, but i guess getting a better frame or components for a better price a little bit further is better than being able to buy locally.

i'll probably go up to d&q next week and see if that bike is still around. since i am looking for my first road bike, i do not want to break the bank, also at the same time i don't want to get something for which i will want to change in a year. just trying to get the most for my money.


----------



## ironviet (May 18, 2007)

If you are looking at the bike at D&Q, try giving Trophy bikes right near UPenn campus (215) 222-2020. Maybe between the two someone will give you the best price. I was at D&Q this past Monday and the bike was still there. Those guys at D&Q are really knowledgeable and friendly. If they can price match then that would be a nice place to buy from. Just FYI D&Q quoted me $1400 and trophy quoted me $1250


----------



## ayvecs (Apr 29, 2007)

wow, that is really a difference between the two. when i went to d&q a couple weeks ago i rode the same fuji team pro and the guy was real friendly indicating that a carbon frame will provide a nicer ride and everything else. after i rode the bike and looked at the price tag, which showed 1399, he said he would let it go for $1300, and if i wanted to i could put down a deposit of 10% which would hold it for 30 days and 20% would hold the bike for 60 days. 

on monday i have a test at drexel, which is right next to upenn, i'll check out trophy bikes after my test and see what they have and check out that fuji in person.

just a couple other questions i have for you is what made you decide on an 06 fuji compared to like a an 06 scott cr1 or 06 trek or any other type of 06 bike that may be available for around the same price that you paid? i know that they have different components ultegra versus 105 and a weight difference, but how come you chose the 06 fuji team pro over the 06 fuji team?


----------



## ironviet (May 18, 2007)

The bike I tried at D&Q was an 06 Fuji Team and not the Team Pro. 
I didn't go with Trek and Scott because the Fuji Team Pro was an upgrade from the Team and it was better priced than the others. I think the difference in Team and Team Pro being Ultegra and Dura Ace components vs 105 and Ultegra plus the wheels are different.


----------



## mandovoodoo (Aug 27, 2005)

My wife and I each ride 2004 Fujis. The geometry on those works very nicely. That's what impressed us. We're on the aluminum/carbon models. Geometry on the 2006 models appears to be the same. Neither of us have any handling problems at all. I'm on a 56. Think she's on a 52. We've ridden US 129 "The Dragon" from NC back into TN (318 curves in 11 miles) and had an easy time with all the hard turns. I remain impressed with the basic design. 


I pulled up Trek geometry and didn't like it as much. Seat tube angle is steeper, shallower head tube. Longer chain stays. Longer wheel base. I like the Fuji better, possibly just my prejudices, based on the numbers. 

Scott has the steep seat tube and very short chainstays. 

The Fuji with 73 x 73.5 looks more like a bike I'm expecting in the mid sizes, versus the 73.5 c 73 of the others. I'd be pushing the saddle back a long way on those, and the top tube becomes effectively longer. 

Looking up the specs (which I hadn't done before) explains why I liked the fuji the moment I got on it compared to the other bikes I tried. Just felt right - which means in my case, more old fashioned, with a modern twist. I find the bike tracks very nicely for me, quite intuitive (probably means like a classic road bike, more or less), fits well (means I can get the seat back and still have enough stem length/front weight), and is very stable. 

I changed saddle (stock one killed my rear) and then the wheels. Didn't like the radial front wheel and stiff Alex rims. Fine on smooth roads, but rattle me too much on the rural side roads I'm on most of the time. Changed to 32 hole Mavic open pro 3x to Campy Chorus. More better. Not so jarring on the rough stuff. Again, that might be simply that I'm accustomed to that type of wheel on classic road bikes. 

Just my observations from the background of a 1970s road rider. I like the Fuji. If I were going to step up to something else, I'd probably go to a Colnago tecnos. Whole different animal, but I've always liked the Colnago ride. Possibly an acquired taste, different geometry. A different flavor of the classics.


----------



## ayvecs (Apr 29, 2007)

mandovoodoo said:


> My wife and I each ride 2004 Fujis. The geometry on those works very nicely. That's what impressed us. We're on the aluminum/carbon models. Geometry on the 2006 models appears to be the same. Neither of us have any handling problems at all. I'm on a 56. Think she's on a 52. We've ridden US 129 "The Dragon" from NC back into TN (318 curves in 11 miles) and had an easy time with all the hard turns. I remain impressed with the basic design.
> 
> 
> I pulled up Trek geometry and didn't like it as much. Seat tube angle is steeper, shallower head tube. Longer chain stays. Longer wheel base. I like the Fuji better, possibly just my prejudices, based on the numbers.
> ...


thanks for the information you provided, it was very helpful. i believe overall fuji is a good company providing good bikes for the price you pay. 

fuji was originally the first bike i was looking at getting (07 roubaix rc, 07 fuji team), but then i started researching about all these other companies such as trek, scott and cannondale. for each of these companies i was looking at a specific bike with trek it was the '07 2100 (~$1500), scott the '07 s20 (~$1600) and '07 cr1 (~$2000) and cannondale the '07 CAAD9 optimo 3 (~$1600) and '07Six13 (~$2000).

but with each bike i listed above i found problems with each even though i hadn't ridden them yet. with scott, they only offer a five year warranty on the frame and fork and that's it while other companies offer a limited lifetime warranty. for the price i would pay for an aluminum trek 2100 or cannondale caad9, it would be possible to get a last year model carbon bike. since my riding would be for fitness, recreational and maybe a century here or there and not for racing, a carbon bike probably would make more sense. but then again there is the other side of me saying start with an aluminum bike first for when you take falls with your clipless pedals you won't have to be so frame conscious as i would be if i took a fall on a carbon frame. for the cannondale six13 spending ~$2000 for my first road bike in a long time and then to spend another $300-$400 just for accessories seemed too much.

excuse this post because i will just keep rambling on and on. i guess my main goal is just to find a bike for which i get a good deal, good fit and am happy with my purchase.


----------



## jbkalla (Jun 29, 2006)

I bought my 2006 Fuji Team several months ago for about $1600US, I think. It's a fantastic full-carbon bike! I replaced the handlebars with the Easton EC-70 (about $170US), which is fantastic! I also replaced the wheels with Neuvation M28 Aeros (with ceramic hubs) for about $400 or so and the seat, of course. I'm probably going to ride with a Terry Fly until I lose about 50lbs, then will maybe switch to my Fizik Arione, which matches the bike better.

I'm a definite clydesdale, at about 265lbs (~120Kg). This weekend I took my first real ride with the bike for about 2 hours. I'd been worried that my weight would collapse this beautiful bike or wheels, which is why I'd put it off so long (some friends finally convinced me to go). Let me tell you, my worries were totally unfounded! The bike and wheels held up fantastically!

In any case, the feel of a full carbon bike is a LOT less jarring than the aluminum (carbon fork) bicycle I rode previously. The difference is astounding! It doesn't have the flex of my old Raleigh (steel-aluminum butted), but then again, it doesn't shift when I crank on it, either! This bike is perfect for me. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## ironviet (May 18, 2007)

the positive feedback reaffirms that i made a good choice for me. i didn't want buyer's remorse to creep up on me!


----------

